# Cynder vs Sglod



## Byrus (Jun 22, 2016)

[size=+2]*Cynder vs Sglod*[/size]

*Cynder's active squad*

 *Walter* the shiny male Ralts <Trace> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Relic* the genderless Bronzor <Heatproof>
 *Shadow* the female Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Razor Claw
 *Genin* the male Nincada <Compound Eyes>
 *Pyre* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Spooky Plate


*Sglod's active squad*

 *Lizardlady* the female Charmander <Blaze>
 *Phin* the male Wooper <Water Absorb>
 *Catrina* the female Cacnea <Sand Veil>
 *Moll Cutpurse* the female Emolga <Static>



> Format: 2 vs. 2; Single
> Style: Set
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*- Cynder sends out
- Sglod sends out and attacks
- Cynder attacks*


----------



## Cynder (Jun 22, 2016)

Alright, our first battle.

Walter, let's make our debut.


----------



## Sglod (Jun 25, 2016)

Go forth, Lizardlady! Fight until death! (or, you know, until you get tired...)

Contort your facial structure into something hideous! Then, billow out a great ball of smoke and chuck a fiery projectile through it!

If you didn't get that:

*Scary Face~Smokescreen~Flame Burst*


----------



## Cynder (Jun 25, 2016)

Take the scary face, and use *Telekinesis*, then set up a *Magic Coat*. You'll survive the Flame Burst, if it hits, so *Hypnotize* her.

*Telekinesis ~ Magic Coat ~ Hypnosis*


----------



## Byrus (Jun 27, 2016)

Things have been fairly quiet in the Asber league lately, but competition appears to be slowly returning as two new trainers make their way towards an ancient stone wall. The arena is fairly large and featureless; perfect for a beginners battle. When greetings are exchanged, both trainers send out their battlers, with a Charmander appearing on Sglod's side and a Ralts appearing next to Cynder.

Lizardlady growls and sniffs the air, but stops short as she catches sight of the ominous looking black and purple cloak draped around Walter's shoulders. The thing looks ragged and foul, but there's something incredibly creepy about the way it flaps about of its own accord, and Lizardlady can't help but shudder. Walter, for his part, simply stands there serenely, and focuses on his opponent's mind, studying her ability. Within a few seconds, he's made it his own, and Walter feels a warmth of fiery energy flow through him. 


*Cynder [OO]*
 @Reaper cloth
[Walter] (M) <Trace: Blaze/Intimidate> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100% 
*Status:* Calm and ready.

*Sglod [OO]*

[Lizardlady] (F) <Blaze>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%  
*Status:* A little spooked. *- 1 attack*

*Round one*​
Despite feeling a little put off by her opponent's unnerving attire, Lizardlady manages a snarl and bares her fangs, her tail flame burning bright and her eyes glowing like coals. Walter gives a squeak of surprise at his opponent's frightening visage; he never realised Charmander teeth were _that_ deadly looking! Shivering, he clutches onto his cloth for reassurance, then shakily waves his stubby hand. Lizardlady's glowering and posturing is cut off as she is flung roughly into the air by Walter's telekinetic grip, her body glowing a dark purple. She yelps in frustration and squirms about madly, but her efforts prove hopeless, and she is left dangling helplessly.

Relieved to have put some distance between himself and his foe, Walter allows himself to relax a little. A shimmering iridescent coat of psychic energy appears around him, the vivid colours swirling like oil on water. Lizardlady is still miffed about her big scary dragon act getting ruined and doesn't pay the warning signs any heed; she's too focused on getting some revenge. Her jaws open wide, making a hissing and sputtering sound as a cloud of filthy black smoke billows out. The smokescreen drifts towards Walter, threatening to engulf him... but his magic coat immediately flares up brighter in response, repelling the smoke and sending it flowing right back to its creator. Lizardlady coughs and splutters in confusion as her smoke is blown back into her face, leaving her frantically rubbing her eyes and struggling to see through the dark curtain of smog.

It's tough going, but Lizardlady is eventually able to spot her opponent's shadow through the haze, and she quickly spits out a blazing fireball right at him. Walter gives a pained cry as the burst of fire scorches him, blackening his hide with ash. He winces as he pats out the last remaining embers, trying to soothe his irritated skin. Lizardlady is still pinned to the same spot, so Walter cautiously approaches the smog cloud, and his eyes glow a deep pink colour as he sends hypnotic waves flowing towards his foe. She blinks rapidly as she catches sight of the two pink pinpricks of light through the darkness, and finds herself strangely captivated by their calming glow. The gentle pulse of the soft colours is incredibly soothing, almost like a lullaby, and she finds her eyelids suddenly growing heavy... Soon enough, the sound of her snoring can be clearly heard through her cloud of ash, and Walter gives a fist-pump at his success.

*End of round one*

*Cynder [OO]*
 @Reaper cloth
[Walter] (M) <Trace: Blaze/Intimidate> 
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 90% 
*Status:* Cautiously optimistic. 
*Speed - 2*

*Sglod [OO]*

[Lizardlady] (F) <Blaze>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 94%  
*Status:* Dreaming of sunshine and rainbows.
*Suspended by telekinesis (1 more action) | Asleep (Severe) | Accuracy - 1, Attack - 1*

*Battle notes*

- Cynder attacks first.​


----------



## Cynder (Jun 27, 2016)

Well, she's asleep, but you're worse off. Let's fix that. Health is your first priority, so use *Dream Eater* to regain some. Next restore your energy with another *Dream Eater*, then *Chill* for some free energy. Should Lizardlady wake up on the first action, use *Hypnosis* instead of Dream Eater, and if she is awake on the other actions, use *Thunder Wave*, then *Charge Beam*.

*Dream Eater (Health)/ Hypnosis ~ Dream Eater (Energy)/ Thunder Wave ~ Chill/ Thunder Wave/ Charge Beam*


----------



## Sglod (Jun 28, 2016)

As long as you're asleep use *Sleep Talk*. If you happen to wake, use *Shadow Claw*!

*Sleep Talk/Shadow Claw ~ Sleep Talk/Shadow Claw ~ Sleep Talk/Shadow Claw*


----------



## Byrus (Jul 2, 2016)

*Cynder [OO]*
 @Reaper cloth
[Walter] (M) <Trace: Blaze/Intimidate> 
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 90% 
*Status:* Cautiously optimistic. 
*Speed - 2*

*Sglod [OO]*

[Lizardlady] (F) <Blaze>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 94%  
*Status:* Dreaming of sunshine and rainbows.
*Suspended by telekinesis (1 more action) | Asleep (Severe) | Accuracy - 1, Attack - 1*

*Round two*​
As Lizardlady slumbers in mid-air, Walter focuses on tapping into her sleeping mind. The Charmander's dreamscape is a serene scene filled with bright sunshine and happy thoughts, and Walter almost feels guilty about wrecking into it. Almost. Lizardlady grimaces a little as Walter converts her thoughts into pure energy then siphons it off for himself, leaving her with a distinct feeling of loss and pain. Her dream begins to slowly grow darker and lose some of its pleasant atmosphere, her sleep becoming less restful. Still savouring his snack of dreams, Walter looks on as Lizardlady begins squirming and muttering. He's unitially unconcerned.... until Lizardlady suddenly opens her jaws and blasts another scorching fireball right at him. He squeals and jumps about, batting out the flames for a second time. While he's flailing, the last of his telekinetic hold on Lizardlady fizzles out, and she goes plummeting back to earth.

Lizardlady snorts as she lands roughly on the ground, her eyelids fluttering but not quite opening. Somewhat incredulous that she managed to stay sleeping through that, Walter approaches her cautiously. This turns out to be a bad idea, as Lizardlady begins to mutter in her sleep, before her jaws open wide and she spits out another blazing fireball. This time, Walter gives a few furious curses at being scorched yet again, and he glares at his opponent before diving into her mind, no longer feeling guilty about ruining her sweet dreams. He targets her energy, leaving her feeling shivery and weak, her dreams more muddled and surreal.

With that done, Walter finds himself feeling considerably more chipper. As Lizardlady slumbers on, he takes a moment to settle down and relax a little. With his eyes closed, he doesn't see Lizardlady's face contort in her sleep, her fangs bared in a nasty snarl. She snorts and growls, clawing at the dirt restlessly, but her clumsy efforts at intimidating Walter don't work as well this time around. After a few moments of perplexing awkwardness, Walter gives a stretch and a yawn, before glancing over at his foe. Lizardlady has finally managed to claw her way back to the waking world, and is struggling woozily to get back to her feet, her eyes still looking sore and irritated. The short nap certainly doesn't seem to have done her any good, and Walter is left looking smug.

*End of round two*

*Cynder [OO]*
 @Reaper cloth
[Walter] (M) <Trace: Blaze/Intimidate> 
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 91% 
*Status:* Feeling refreshed. 
*Speed - 2*

*Sglod [OO]*

[Lizardlady] (F) <Blaze>
*Health:* 88%
*Energy:* 74%  
*Status:* Still a bit groggy.
* Accuracy - 1, Attack - 1*



Spoiler: Calcs



Dream Eater = 12 damage/costs 5 energy/restores 6 health
Dream eater = 12 damage/costs 5 energy/restores 6 energy
Chill = restores 10 energy

Flame burst x2 = 8 damage/costs 3 energy
Scary face = costs 2 energy



*Battle notes*

- Sleep talk rolled Flame Burst twice, then Scary Face (Which missed). 
- Lizardlady woke up at the end of the third action.
- Sglod attacks first.​


----------



## Sglod (Jul 2, 2016)

Spam *Shadow Claw*. If he puts you to sleep again, use *Sleep Talk*.

*Shadow Claw/Sleep Talk* x3


----------



## Cynder (Jul 2, 2016)

She's finally awake, that might be a problem. Well, look as still as possible before *Teleporting* out of her reach. Then give this desert a well deserved storm, with *Rain Dance*. Finally, if she is within range for *Mud Slap*, then Mud Slap, if not just *Chill*.

*Teleport ~ Rain Dance ~ Mud-Slap/ Chill*


----------



## Byrus (Jul 9, 2016)

*Cynder [OO]*
 @Reaper cloth
[Walter] (M) <Trace: Blaze/Intimidate> 
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 91% 
*Status:* Feeling refreshed. 
*Speed - 2*

*Sglod [OO]*

[Lizardlady] (F) <Blaze>
*Health:* 88%
*Energy:* 74%  
*Status:* Still a bit groggy.
* Accuracy - 1, Attack - 1*

*Round three*​
Lizardlady rubs her eyes vigorously, trying to clear the sleep from them. Her memory before her nap is a little fuzzy, but she's pretty sure that Ralts had something to do with it, if the self-assured look on his face is any indication. She gives a low growl before she raises her paws and charges towards Walter. Ghostly strands of purple energy form around her claws, drifting like poisonous smoke, and she manages to deliver a harsh swipe across her foe's chest before he can react. Walter squeaks in surprise as Lizardlady opens up several ragged wounds, the spectral energy searing into the raw flesh and partly shredding his cape. He backs away quickly, gingerly inspecting the damage, while Lizardlady grins, pleased to be back in the game. She's caught by surprise, however, as Walter responds by simply vanishing, leaving the air momentarily blurred and distorted in his wake.

Walter materializes on the other end of the arena; as far away from Lizardlady as possible. Still panting a little, he watches the orange speck in the distance running about wildly, trying to figure out what just happened. With his opponent disorientated, Walter concentrates on making things uncomfortable for her. With a wave of his arms and some quick footwork, he begins the ancient dance, willing the weather to bend to his will. Soon enough, his efforts pay off, and the gathering clouds grow heavy and dark. Rain follows, just small patters at first, but it rapidly turns into a huge downpour, the rain falling in icy sheets.

Lizardlady is extremely unhappy at this turns of events, and she's left cowering pitifully in the rainstorm, anxiously shielding her tail. It feels incredibly unfair that this should happen just as she thought she'd gotten the upper hand, but she recognises moping wouldn't do any good. She looks around frantically, trying to catch sight of her opponent in the spacious arena. Finally, she spies him, but he's a good distance off. She takes off in a sprint, ready to make him pay, her tail flame sputtering and hissing as stray raindrops strike it. Walter tenses as he spots her, and quickly gathers up a handful of wet clay, made softer from the rain, and prepares himself. As she draws near, Walter hurls a clump of clay right at her, striking her in the eyes. Lizardlady screeches in anger, swiping at the air with one paw and using the other to clumsily wipe at her face. Walter looks on cautiously as she staggers about, but her raised claw of shadowy energy comes nowhere near him, much to his relief.

*End of round three*

*Cynder [OO]*
 @Reaper cloth
[Walter] (M) <Trace: Blaze/Intimidate> 
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 81% 
*Status:* Still a bit wary. 
*Speed - 2*

*Sglod [OO]*

[Lizardlady] (F) <Blaze>
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 64%  
*Status:* Cold, angry, and struggling to clear the dirt from her eyes.
* Accuracy - 2, Attack - 1*



Spoiler: calcs



Shadow claw = 9 damage/4% energy
2% energy cost to get back into range

Teleport = 3% energy
Rain Dance = 5% energy
Mud slap = 3% damage/2% energy



*Arena notes*

It is pouring with rain, to last eight more actions.

*Battle notes*

- Walter was too slow to avoid the initial Shadow Claw, but was able to Teleport out of range to avoid the second.
- Lizardlady had to take an action to get back into range to hit him, and was left with lowered priority on the third action, which allowed Walter to get a Mud Slap in before she could attack.
- Shadow Claw on the last action missed.
- I'm picturing the arena as being really huge, like those ancient gladiator coliseums, maybe something like this. So Walter was able to teleport a good distance away easily enough. Let me know if I'm off base though.
- Cynder attacks first.​


----------



## Cynder (Jul 9, 2016)

Good job Walter! That was much better than I expected.

Well, now we have to survive this round. First, set up a *Reflect*, then a *Safeguard*. Once you have those up, *Psychic* for some solid damage. Should she change the weather, use *Thunder Wave*. 

*Reflect / Thunder Wave ~ Reflect / Safeguard / Thunder  Wave ~ Safeguard / Psychic / Thunder Wave*

Yeah, the arena I was trying to describe was similar, but a bit more circular.


----------



## Sglod (Jul 10, 2016)

Use Brick Break to shatter the barrier, hit with another Shadow Claw, then immobilise him with Attract!

*Brick Break ~ Shadow Claw ~ Attract*


----------



## Negrek (Dec 27, 2017)

Closing this by mutual agreement of the participants. Walter and Lizardlady each get 1 EXP.


----------

